# Lens design and Firmware



## Anonymouse (Oct 15, 2012)

I noticed that the new lenses with the facelifted fonts and texture happen to have available firmware updates for them. For example the 8-15mm, or the New 24-70 II, or any of the new updated Telephoto Primes 300mm II, 400mm II etc. Has anyone noticed this with any older lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2012)

Long delay, was meaning to get to this but I've had my 1D X hooked to my 600 II for the past several days.

The newer lenses (the ones you list, also the 40mm f/2.8 pancake, and I would guess the 24mm and 28mm IS lenses) have a firmware that can be accessed by the newer camera bodies (1D X, 5DIII, T4i/650D). These are the same lenses that report their serial number directly to the camera.

They don't necessarily have updates available for them - at this point, only the MkII supertele lenses and the 40mm pancake have had firmware updates, and while the 40/2.8 update can be downloaded from the product page on the Canon USA website, Canon didn't make the firmware update for the supertele lenses available - the lenses had to be sent in, at major expesnse for shipping + insurance, which I think was a bad move on Canon's part, unless they paid for shipping both ways (and I rather doubt they did, though I don't know for sure). Fortunately for me, my 600 II came with the new firmware.

To your question about what happens with older lenses, when you select the firmware item in the menu (which actually shows the current camera firmware version), you just get a message stating, "Memory card containing firmware is required to update." The screen you show is only seen with one of the newer lenses.


----------



## applecider (Oct 21, 2012)

Neuro and others I had the version ii 400 f /2.8 that needed to be firmware updated. 

After I contacted canon, just asking them about how to go about the firmware update, they supplied me with a Paid shipping label to the service center. I cannot imagine that they will charge for shipping back to me from them. Just sent the lens out recently so it has not completed the circuit.

So at least in my case they paid for shipping. Would be better to be able to update locally though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to know, thanks!

I agree, though - they should have just distributed the firmware.


----------



## curtisnull (Oct 21, 2012)

I just bought the new 300mm f/2.8L IS II in July and it needed the firmware update. I am CPS Platinum. They emailed me a label for free FedEx Priority Overnight shipping. I shipped it Thursday last week. They received it on Friday, did the update, then shipped it back to me by FedEx Priority Overnight. I had it back on Monday.


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 21, 2012)

On a related subject, Sigma's new lenses, starting with the 35mm f/1.4, will have updatable firmware via a USB device that attaches to the mount (looks a bit like a teleconverter). It should help to future-proofed their lenses and will also allow users to adjust parameters like focus correction, focus speed, min and max focus limits, etc. which is all good.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> On a related subject, Sigma's new lenses, starting with the 35mm f/1.4, will have updatable firmware via a USB device that attaches to the mount (looks a bit like a teleconverter). It should help to future-proofed their lenses and will also allow users to adjust parameters like focus correction, focus speed, min and max focus limits, etc. which is all good.



I agree , think Sigma's new path is seriously smart and got my attention. Anyone seen any review of the 35? Trying not to hijacking here...


----------

